# Which pocket predator



## Falkon

I sm new to slingshots but have shot bow for years. Which model should I purchase and why?


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I'd skip the pocket predator and get the Scout from Simpleshot. Nothing against the PP, the scout is just a better starting frame because of all the versatility it gives you to shoot every band type, every grip type, as well as OTT and TTF shooting.


----------



## treefork

The basic poly Side Shooter is very good choice . Great ergonomics that allow for good accurate shooting . It is a designated side hold shooter . I believe it's only $25 .


----------



## Mr. P

It doesn't matter. You will end up with a collection either way.

Both of the choices above are great. I started with a Scout, then used a PP HTS, now I use a PP side shooter. As tree fork said, the side shooter has great ergonomics that generate improved accuracy. I can validate that!


----------



## Lacumo

Mr. P said:


> It doesn't matter. You will end up with a collection either way.


HA! That's stated in what might be seen as a funny fashion, but truer words were never spoken. Slingshots are comparatively inexpensive, so buying another one doesn't break the bank for a lot of us. I'm only a casual recreational shooter with other hobbies that I put a lot more time into, but even I have a box full of slingshots. And... even though I don't need any more, the number that I have will continue to increase.

My "basic three" are the SimpleShot Scout, the PP HTS and the Rambone, but I've also got a bronze Moorhammer, a couple cast aluminum frames and others. I enjoy them all, but the basic three are the ones that I go back to most often. If I had to pick just one to keep and use, it'd probably be the PP HTS. I prefer side-shooting and the HTS fits my XXXL hand the best.

On a related note... If you get into serious shooting, I'd suggest that you consider getting into making your own band sets because you'll end up going through bands and pouches like so many tissues. The cost savings from making your own band sets is worth the effort and the investment in bulk supplies and a DIY band-tying jig.

Good luck with whatever you end up picking, but you'll probably end up buying more as you continue to search for that "perfect frame" that works best for you. Most of us never find that "holy grail" frame (or realize that we already have it), but we do end up with a collection along the way.


----------



## Falkon

I appreciate all the feedback. I have neen reading all the good info on the site. I like the pp designs and all seem good. Hard to tell what you like till its in your hands.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Step into your local Walmart and score a ten dollar (or so) Marksman with folding arm brace which you can remove if you so desire. Shoot it a while then go for the PP under $30 poly frame or the Simple Shot Scout. Heck sakes, just make one! The Marksman will give you (if you can't find the arm braced, an ordinary one is fine..or Daisy or Trumark un braced) the feel of slingshot shooting, it's got a comfortable grip, and last a life time (steel frames are not a wearable part). That way you just buy it on sight and take it home and blast away...some come with some ammo. The steel balls that are sold on the same display as the slingshots and marbles are just fine. Later if you so desire you can mold your own lead ammo. I wouldn't recommend rocks, they fly all over the place usually and result in fork and hand hits sometimes. Some here swear by rocks, I swear =at= them. I do shoot rocks occasionally when I am out plinking and don't care if I hit or not and use a really ugly frame too, something I don't care if it gets hit.

The Trumark arm brace is rather uncomfortable, it is metallic with an inadequate sponge tube over it, instead of forgiving vinyl strip Marksman uses, and digs into the wrist bone whereas the Marksman has a wide pliant band of soft vinyl that conforms to your arm's skeletal structure. Either the Trumark or Daisy or Marksman is fine if not arm braced...just a good ole slingshot. The Daisy's arm brace is not as durable as Marksman's wide vinyl. Do not buy the strongest band slingshot...power is not the important thing with shooting steel ball ammo. Don't shoot BBs or small ammo with bands designed for 3/8 or more ammo...it's like shooting a very very cheap light arrow in a 65lb compound...not good all the way around...can result in "return to sender" mishaps where the ammo doesn't leave the pouch due to pouch twisting due to lack of ammo mass...and it snaps back at you.

You can buy spare bands also in the same display as you see the slingshots and ammo. If you want to change from tubes to flat bands, that's simple and many of us prefer flats over tubes anyway. Most of us cut our bands from rolls of rubber sheet, Theraband Gold is the most preferred popularity wise but there are other rubber sheets and Walmart sells that too. You'll need a cutting board and rotary cutter which Walmart also stocks, to cut bands with, I bought the Walmart Fiskars set.

Wear eye protection. Please. Please. Bands snapping/breaking at the fork can lash back viciously and rip out a cornea in a microsecond. This point can't be over done.

Build a catch box first so you can reuse the ammo almost indefinitely...there are many catch box threads here...essentially a box with a cloth hung in the back of it, loosely, away from a back wall, so the shot simply hits the cloth and the cloth absorbs the energy and down she falls to be reused. A cardboard box is fine to start with and gets you shooting quickly...grab a box from Walmart on the way out. I use old bluejeans to worn out to wear legally (there are legal limits of exposure!) hung on a steel rod (broom handle is fine) that is poked through the box near the top and six inches or so from the back is fine. A larger box, say the size of something a dish washer or stove-oven comes in provides a large catch area..beginners need a larger catch area. Try 5 meters or yards at first, then as your skill improves, go for 7, 8 and 10 yards. 33 feet is actually the USA tournament distance.

The Scout and the PP models are entirely different. As time goes on you will acquire and/or make a collection of slingshots. It's not an expensive sport compared to fire arms or golf so it's cool to have a dozen or more frames. Most of us make ours and/or buy from sellers on this forum, you can't go wrong with either. If you buy one and change your mind a month later, sell it here...there will be someone who wants it.

There are some Ohio members here, you might look them up for a little guidance and comradery. I was born in Ohio but as you see transplanted myself in the Southern Hemisphere. Members are of all ages and both sexes.

Much of slingshotery is similar but not quite the same as archery..personally I enjoy both and many of us here do also. A constant anchor point, breathing, crisp consistent release, shooting position (body, feet etc), all applies to both shooting sports. You may want to forget a facial anchor point and try "floating anchor" to get more draw length, flatter trajectory and more velocity. It's a pickle to learn if you have an archery facial anchor point but it's worth it in the long run to many shooters.


----------



## Tag

The side shooter advance is an amazing frame. I have an earlier version of this frame. When you pick this style of frame up it fits perfectly. The only reason I don't shoot this frame is, I shoot tubes only. The Ranger Tac is is another fine slingshot, Winnie has one and enjoys it immensely. Bill has a video where he shows how to draw a line on the bands to assist in aiming. You won't get a bad one no matter which one you choose. I'm not saying the Scout isn't a good choice, I've had more experience with Pocket Predator.


----------



## csquared

Falkon,

I too am a bow shooter. I recently picked up my old wrist rocket started shooting again and then did research and bought a scout and love it. I bought it because it was on Amazon and I had a gift card, that my wife didn't know about. I looked at the PP slingshots but they were not on Amazon. the scout is great. But to be totally fair I am in love with about three of Pocket predators sling shots. I'm either going to bite the bullet and buy each one of them or make them.

Those of us that have spent so much money in compound bows, releases, targets, fletching rigs, broad heads and a place to shoot them. Slingshots are a pleasant relief from that anxiety.

I use my same anchor point as my compound bow, same stance easy transition. The greatness of SS is its inexpensive , you don't have to refletch your arrows, bearings don't break and for 60 bucks you can have a SS and enough ammo, safety glasses and rubber to keep you in business for a long time. You have something around the house to build a catch box with. Then you just enjoy the ease and fun.

Addictive though. Beware

CC


----------



## csquared

One other thing, draw length matters in this sport as well. To get the best out of you bands or tubes make them the right length. See simple shot website for videos on draw length and stretch ratio. But it is not necessarily your draw length it is getting the most out of the bands that you use.


----------

